# , , 0%, ,  ...

## kostya spb

!              .             ,    ,  0%   ,  ,  .      ,        !!!

----------

- . , , 173-,  117-.   ,  .
     .

----------


## kostya spb

)       ??                 !)

----------

> ?


.    .   


> 


,  -    .       .

----------


## kostya spb

,         ))

----------


## kostya spb

....               ?

----------

.           .  :Smilie:

----------

)    0%            ?

----------

> 0%


?         165-  .      88-.

----------


## aoa333

:

  0%   :

1.   ()
2.    (/),   
3. 3-         -   
4.    
5.   

       - 90    ,    -  -18%

     -

----------

5000    .   0       ....        ???   ?  ???   ?              ???

----------

> 0       ...


   ...



> ???


.

----------


## kostya spb

0 ?       ,       !!!

----------

> !!!


  :Smilie:         .    .  ,     , - , - .

----------

(  ),    ,    ?

----------

.  ,   .

----------


## kostya spb

,        ...              " :"?

----------

:yes:

----------


## margo1124

.

----------

,   ?   ,           ? ,     ,  ""   ,     0%?  ,                 ,             ?
 .

----------

> ,  ""   ,     0%


    .  :Embarrassment:   0%      2  . 0%   ,    . 



> ?


  .

----------


## kostya spb

,   !!!       !      ))

----------

, ,    :

1.  0%  -        -        0%?     -     ...

2.   -  -       -         ?     ,          ...

----------

> -     ...


   .  ()    , CMR  ..



> ?


     .      . ,      . ,  ,    /.

----------

0            ?

----------

... 0%      .     .

----------


## AndyGr

,   FAQ.  :yes:

----------

,    .  .

----------


## AndyGr

,      ...    ...  :Wow:

----------

> ,      ...


, ,   ...,  "    97"  "  ,    "   .   ,        ...   " ,     ..."

----------


## AndyGr

> !     ...    .             ,    ,  0%   ,  ,  .      ,        !!!


  :Wink:

----------

:Wink:

----------


## AndyGr

,  .  .    .  :yes:

----------


## kostya spb

?     ?    -  ,      ... ?)

----------


## kostya spb

-                0 ,         18% (),       -    18%.       0,      ,     18%   ...

----------


## AndyGr

> ?






> ... ?


 


> 18%


 ,  0%



> ...       0


     ,    .      . . 165 .

----------


## PolinEl

. , .    ,    ,  .      ?        2-3 ?   - ? :Frown:

----------

.    .

----------


## PolinEl

> .    .


              ? (2  3 ?) .

----------


## AndyGr

.  -    .      .   ,     .

----------


## _

:           .

----------


## kostya spb

?   ?

----------


## _

" "

----------


## _

,      .

----------


## margo1124

> , ,    :
> 
> 
> 2.   -  -       -         ?     ,          ...


      .      10-100 ,       0,0015                         2002 .       ,      ,    .    ,     ..

----------

,    ,   1  ( )    ,   1   .

-   0%   ( 90 ,    20.04   ),   ?   

-  CMR,       -12 (       -12,    CMR),  -  ;

-           180    ?

-       ,     0%?

----------

> -   0%


 1   ?



> CMR


   .



> 180    ?


.   180    90.



> ,     0%?


.

----------

,  19.01.09. .   20.04.09   ? 

" .   180    90"
  ,       -? 

,   1      ,           ,        30.06.09 (,    ,   ?)     0%. 
      0%,      18%. ?

----------

> ,  19.01.09. .   20.04.09   ?


 .      18 ,       ,     , ..  30.06.09.     -.  18    ( ,     (   ))?

----------

18   .    6 .  ?   ?

----------

(   ?).            2 .

----------

!!! , !

----------


## kostya spb

(        ...    ) -          5%    ...             ,    ....    , -    ?         ?

----------

> -    ?


,     . -       0%   .   ,  5%   170-.

----------

:     . 4 . 170          ,     ?

.........
 ,           ,    ,     ,  . 4 . 170     .

..

14.03.2008

----------

> .      10-100 ,       0,0015                         2002 .       ,      ,    .    ,     ..


      - ,     300 .?
             ,      -,        .

----------

> .


     ?  :Embarrassment:         ,         ,    .     2 .

----------

> ?         ,         ,    .     2 .


        2 . 
      -    ,     .

----------

.

----------


## -

, ,    (   0)
1.	 -   0%       ?
2.	- ?  3 ?   3 ? . -    5       ?
3.	      -  ? , ,   .    ?       .    ?   -    ?   -?
4.	          ?     ?       ?
5.	       18% - ,  0% ?  18%     -   ,   0% ?        ,      0%.               .
6.	        0%   2 ,    180  + 90    30.06   01.07?
7.	    :



	   ,         ?
8.	    .
9.	           ?

----------


## -

:       -     18%      ?

----------

.  ? 
1. 0%,    
2. .       3  20.01.05
3.     . 
4.   ,     90    .           ...
5.     . 5        ,       0% .      .
6-7.       ? 
9.  .              . .

----------


## PolinEl

> :       -     18%      ?


 ,    ,                   . :Frown:

----------

> ,


.

----------


## PolinEl

> .


    - . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

?     ?         (  -)?

----------


## -

> ,    ,                   .


    0%  ?

----------

> ?


  :Smilie:    ,       ,    .

----------

> 0%  ?


 ,    ,   . ,        .

----------


## -

?

----------

.  .

----------


## -

[QUOTE=;52237407]         .  ? 


   !!!

----------


## PolinEl

> ?


,   ,   180 .      . , ..    (  , .   " "?)  ,      ?

----------

?    /,    90  .

----------

> 


,   ,     01.07.08           270 .

----------


## PolinEl

> ,   ,     01.07.08           270 .


,    ,     .    180.

----------


## -

> ?    /,    90  .


 .    . 
 ,          180      ?

----------


## -

, ..        18%,                ?     ?

----------

> 180      ?


 .   270     ,   .



> , ..


        180 (270)  (  ?)

----------


## -

180 , 90   270 ? ?

----------

. 90      . .   180   .       224-   180    270  


> ,     01.07.08

----------


## -

[QUOTE=;52237751] .   270     ,   .

: ,   ,   ,        180 . :Frown:

----------

> ,        180


 ?           ?      ?

----------


## -

> . 90      . .   180   .       224-   180    270


 !        0%    ! :Big Grin: 

 ,      !

----------


## -

> .      18 ,       ,     , ..  30.06.09.     -.  18    ( ,     (   ))?


   .   ?

----------

...           


> 180 .

----------


## PolinEl

180 (270)  (  ?)[/QUOTE]

,         28.04.2009        180    , ..  25.10.2009?         ? ..    180?     ?  ,        ,         180    .      ,        180 (, 365).  , .

----------


## PolinEl

> 180 (270)  (  ?)


,         28.04.2009        180    , ..  25.10.2009?         ? ..    180?     ?  ,        ,         180    .      ,        180 (, 365).  , .

----------

> ,         180


     .     ,     180 .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PolinEl

> .     ,     180 .


    0%,      .    .

----------


## -

- ,      .   :
1.	     ,      .
	    /  (3)            ?
	  ,   .? , -?      Frachtbriefdoppel,   /  (3)   -   , .          ?
2.	    0%      -    ,       ?
3.	     ?      ,     ?   ?
4.	       ?
5.	     ?     2 ?     ?          ?

----------

> /  (3)


  :yes: 



> ,   .?


           ,    .  ""   ,  ,      .



> 2.     0%      -    ,       ?


, ,     ,     .



> ?


  :yes: 



> ,     ?


       ?  .



> ?


.



> ?


 ?



> ?


20 ,        1327 .

----------


## -

5    .....  :Frown:     !  :Big Grin:

----------

1327   ?




> 2 ?


  .      .



> ?


     .  :Embarrassment: 



> ?


  .    -   ?   ?

----------


## -

[QUOTE=;52241767]   1327   ?


        2!!!!

----------

?
6.    :
)     ,     (      () ,   ,    "", ""  3 ;
)  ,   ()     ,    ,           (  );
)               ;
)              (       );
)              ,           ()  (       ).
    ?

----------


## -

.   -  ?

----------

.

----------

,   ,  ,     ?

----------

> 


     1-165-.       .

----------


## PolinEl

, .    ,          ,    , :
1.          ,     ?
2.  ""   ,   ?
3.       ?

----------

3.     /.

----------


## PolinEl

> 3.     /.


,    2  ?

----------

3     .

----------


## PolinEl

> 3     .


.

----------


## galinalink

, ,            0%?

----------

.     ? ,     0%,   1-164- .

----------


## PolinEl

, . .    ,  ,     .    ,   150. -    .   -         ,  , .. .  . 150    SHA. ,       .      ,    ?

----------

,  


> -         ,


.  .

----------


## PolinEl

> ,  .  .


..    ?      ?

----------


## _

17.01.2005 N 03-04-08/06 "  ,            "

----------

> ..    ?


    ,   0% .       ,        .

----------


## PolinEl

> ,   0% .       ,        .


   ,  ,    ..  ..   0%,         1- .  :Frown:

----------


## PolinEl

> , . .    ,  ,     .    ,   150. -    .   -         ,  , .. .  . 150    SHA. ,       .      ,    ?


      150 ?  ,  .    .     ,     ,   ?     -? .   ?

----------

> ,


  :yes: 


> .   ?


.

----------


## PolinEl

> .


,     ?
52-62.22    
91.2 - 62.22  150 
      ?

----------

:yes:

----------


## PolinEl

!!!

----------

!    ! ,   ,      :Smilie: 
   ,   ,    ,   ,         ().    :
1.      ?
2. ..     -      ? 
3.     0%      , , -     ?
4.    0%    ( ,  ),    , , -   ?
5. -          ?
   !          :Redface:

----------


## .

. 

**,     .

  ,   -     :Cool:    ,    ,     ,   .

**,   . ,         "  "?    .       ,      . ,       ? (  )   -  ?

 .         .        ?      .      ,    ?         ,  ,    18% ( ?)         ?  ,  .  .

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> , .    ,          ,    , :
> 1.          ,     ?
> 2.  ""   ,   ?
> 3.       ?


   ,      .     ,   .       ,       ,      .    ,     , ,    ,      ,   ,      . -        (..       ), - , ,   ,   .        ,    ,  ""   - .  .

----------


## AndyGr

:     "......".       .     .   :Wink:

----------


## PolinEl

> ,      .     ,   .       ,       ,      .    ,     , ,    ,      ,   ,      . -        (..       ), - , ,   ,   .        ,    ,  ""   - .  .


  !!    .

----------

,  , .

 ()        (1  2) 
(  ) 
1,      -    ,          ( )?
2,      ,   ,            19,7  (  )?

  ( 3) 1 
   118,  .. (18) 18
41 / 60 -100,00
19,7-1 / 60-18,00
  ( 3) 2
   236,  .. (18) 36
41 / 60 -200,00
19,7-2 / 60-36,00
     ( 3)
    1 (3)
    2 (4)
3.  (5)    (..)   0 ?
4.   (3)(    )   .     ?   0?      ? 
***     2  1  164       0      (),       ,    1  1  164  .   ,    ()  , ,               ,   ,     (),    ()   ,             .***
5.    ,          ( ,   0    )
*   18,00       3 -
*   36,00       4 -
6.     ? 
3 --    7 (  1)
4 --   8 (  3 -),     
+  7 (  2) 

  6 ( 3 -),    
+   7 (  2)
7.         ?

----------

1. 
2. ,     .
3. 
4.  ,        .
5. .     ,          
6.   165- ?

----------

165-    ..  
  ?

  2   2 , 
    ,      (     )
 -      -     0 ?

----------

> ?


. 
      -   /     .



> -     0 ?


         ?

----------

,    ,     .



  ,      18 ( ,  , )   ,     ..   .     ,    18 ,

----------

> 


0%



> ,    18 ,


   ?     ,  ,       0%.

----------

> 6.     ? 
> 3 --    7 (  1)
> 4 --   8 (  3 -),     
> +  7 (  2) 
> 
>   6 ( 3 -),    
> +   7 (  2)


  - . 6  8

----------

5.

----------

> 2,      ,   ,            19,7  (  )?
> 
>   ( 3) 1 
>    118,  .. (18) 18
> 41 / 60 -100,00
> 19,7-1 / 60-18,00
>   ( 3) 2
>    236,  .. (18) 36
> 41 / 60 -200,00
> ...


5  6 . . 
  ,     ,     ,    .
  ,        .       .      5  .       .          .

----------


## -13

> 5  .


      (  ) -   270 .  .
    ?

----------

,              : 
1.      ,   ,    (),    , ..      , ?
2.        (..   .    ,      ,    ..   ).       " " ,    ?
3.     " " -     ?
4.      - ?  ?
5.          ? ( " "     ?
6.      ,     -      0%  ?  :Embarrassment: 
7.    2       ?   25.06.10.....                 3 , ..  20- ?  ?
8.  2-      ,       ?      (0%)  ?

----------

> , ?


.      .



> " "


 ?  ?



> ?


    .



> - ?


.       .


> ?


   .



> -


?  :Embarrassment: 



> ?


.



> (0%)  ?


       .

----------

> ?  ?


  "".           " ",     ....    1327,  -      ,      0% .    ?    , ,   ?

----------

> 1327,  -


 .   20 ,     -.

----------

20.      ,     (   )  -     . 
..             ?

----------

.

----------

,   :Smilie:

----------

, ,      ,  -    ?

----------

> 20.      ,     (   )  -     . 
> ..             ?


     ,      ,       .

----------

> -    ?


.



> ,       .


?

----------

13  -       330.

----------

,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,

----------

1327              .   ... ,  ,  ,          ()... ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

,    -

----------

?  9 .      ,       ? ,  ?

----------

,    -       .  1327     ,      .   ,

----------

...    ?   ( ""   ) ,     ...

----------

- .6 1327,    
           ""       330      .
   ,     -             .

----------

> ""      330      .


  806 ...     ,    ...

----------

, !     (  )  ,        .        ?

----------

.

----------



----------

.

----------

.

----------

,   .

----------

,  ,       ,   ,           .         3 ,      ?

----------

> 


    ....


> 


,   .

----------

!  .

----------

, -     ,    .        .   -  .      1000 .    ,        .    - ,         .    ,   ,   .   ,    :  -          . ,    1000 .   .  -   1000!  ?    ?

----------

...  ( )    ..  :Embarrassment:       ,   ,  4-1-148-         .

----------

> ...  ( )    ..       ,   ,  4-1-148-         .


 -  , ..    ,    . , .       ? ?         ?

----------

.

----------

!            !  :Smilie:

----------


## AN_ST

-  165        ,     16  2010 .    .            0%?

----------

,

----------


## AN_ST

,    165 ?

----------

""   ,      .   152

----------


## AN_ST



----------


## lida2612

, :  ,        ,      .    ,         -  ,       .   ?           ,        18%,   ?
  -       -      .     -  ,     ?
 !

----------

> 18%,   ?


    91 ?    3 . 



> -      .


    /.

----------

! , , .     .    15%.    .      .     ,     .    -,   ,   .

----------


## AN_ST

> ""       330      .


     - ,         .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

. ,     .   . ,      .     .      ,         0 %.
  , ,   ., .
1.      .  -     .    .  ?

     .    :
1.           .    4      . 
2.        4     - ? (      ).

----------


## AndyGr

> 1.  -     .    .  ?


,  .        /         .  /   ,  ,   ,   .



> : .....


1.  .     .
2.         ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## Z0L0TK0

> 2.         ,      .


 ,    -       .    ,   .

  ? 
1.     (  , CMR, , , -,  ...)     1       ,    . ?
2.      .   .    ,   . ?

----------


## AndyGr

,     .
1. .    .
2.      . ,      .   .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

> ,     .


       ?




> 1. .    .


           ?

       / 
1.      ? (...    ?)
2.          ?

----------

> ?


.    ,        .



> ?


 ,           .



> /


      () ?

----------


## Z0L0TK0

> () ?


. -  .

----------

(  )      .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

> ,           .


.        ? 

  -   . -   ,         ,     /. ?

----------


## AndyGr

> 


    91.2



> ,     /. ?


.

----------


## Z0L0TK0

> ,     /. ?
> .


            / (  ). ?

----------


## AndyGr

.

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.        :yes: 
    .
   15 .      1  2010 .
1.        ?
90   30 .       31 ?

----------

...  ..  :Embarrassment:        "    "?

----------


## AndyGr

"  ... ...     .    ...  ** ,      ."
.3 .172, .9 . 167  .

----------


## AndyGr

, ,   : " faq   , !"  :yes:

----------

.     ,   .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

:yes: 
   "   " -  .             .

----------

> .


 ...

----------


## eVentys

!   :Redface: ,        , ..   ,       ,   .   ,        .        ?        ? .

----------

0 ,         ,

----------

> .


   ?



> ?


.            14  173-


> ,


  .     ,       0%        .

----------


## PolinEl

> ?
> .            14  173-  .     ,       0%        .


,    ?

----------

/  .

----------


## PolinEl

> /  .


-, . :Smilie:       -     ? ,   ,           - .      "".     ?   ?

----------

> -     ?


.



> "".


    ...  :Embarrassment: 
2.    ()       -   ,     ,           ( ):

----------


## eVentys

> ?


,   ,       ,   ,    ,       .      ,         ,     ,     .

----------


## PolinEl

> .
>     ... 
> 2.    ()       -   ,     ,           ( ):


, ,    .. .

----------

-    ?          ,     ?      ......

----------


## -13

> 0 ,        ,


    ,    , ,   ,    .

         ?      .

----------

....    :yes: . ..          , ?

----------

,  ( , )   .

----------

. .

----------


## Arafel

!         " ",       .    (  " "),    -   0% ? 
    ""?
    ,  ""    ....

----------

> " "


     . 


> " ",


   .   ?

----------


## Arafel

> .    .   ?


  ,   . ..       " " (   !!!)
 ..           2010..
   "  "    2011 .
         0%   4 .2010.?

----------


## TYTA

, ,   .
          .   ,      .    ,  ,     .      .19   19.33, 19.55.        .19.33    .     " ",  ,       ,   .     .19.
    .      .68-2  .19.55   ?

----------

> 0%   4 .2010.?


        " "    ?    2011.

----------

> .19   19.33, 19.55.


     . /         33  55  ?

----------


## Arafel

> " "    ?    2011.


   ,     " "....          ,       0% ?* (     FCA . ()* ???

----------

> 0% ?


 .

----------


## -13

.
            36 .
  ,       .
      ,          ?

----------


## TYTA

,   ,       : 0  18%.

----------

> ,  .        /         .  /   ,  ,   ,   .
> 
> 1.  .     .
> 2.         ,      .


, ,    ,     / ?

----------

11.12.09

----------


## .

.    18%  0%?

----------


## Z0L0TK0

:
1.       . ,  ,             -  .        ?     ?
2.     ,    
0%     (   1  2011 .).    .    ? 4  2010,  1  2011,   ?

----------

> 


     ?

----------

> ?


,           2010        .



> ?


     ,     88- .    4 .  1 .,        


> .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.




> :

----------

,   .   ,  99%        .    ,   .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.    ?

----------

4 . 10  ?  1 . 2011   ?

----------


## Z0L0TK0

4 .10     .    1  11    .

----------

1 .      .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.
   ,      0 % ().
    -    ...  .
1.  ,   0 %        20            ( ,     . .).         .
2.      .    1. (  ,      ,       ,     ).

----------

1. .
2. ,          .       .    .

----------

.    . (      )
                 .          . 
             ,       (  )
    ?    ?         ,     ?

----------

,       .      -    .      ""      0%  .    1 .2011. ;
1.   
2.   
3.   18%  20.04
4.

----------

,  ,   ?

----------

> 


  ?  ,  ,  ?


> ?


.              .

----------

:Embarrassment: ,  -  .          -  .

----------

> ?  ,  ,  ?


 




> .


   -                       ?

----------

> 


      ?        , /        .



> 


,   .

----------

.    -   ,       , ..

----------

, ,      18%.  . /      ,          .

----------

,  .     91

----------

**,   20.04         0   . ,   : ,       ,   ?

----------

.

----------


## Valentina Baikalova

, !
    ,  .      .       ,       . 

 :
1. ,   1  2011         (),    0 %. 
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/210031/ 
  ,    ,     ,      .  ( 149),         18%?

----------

> 


    ?  0%,    .



> ,      .  ( 149),


    ?   N-     ?

----------


## Valentina Baikalova

> ?  0%,    .
> 
> ,   ,      . , ,   0%.
> 
> 
>     ?   N-     ?


,    ,       . 

  ,      
   ,      , ,   ,  .   ,   .         ,  ,  ?

----------

> ,


.            .



> 


    ?

----------


## Valentina Baikalova

> ?
> 
>     ?


    ,      , .     ,       .     .
         ,               .

----------

> 


        1-148-.        .

----------

,         . 
   ,       .  
 .
   0          ,            ?

----------

,   


> 


          .

----------

> ,             .


..            ,       .         ,            ?)
,      "  "     ?    ,     ? 
   .

----------

> ?)


    ?



> "  "     ?


   "" ?   /       .

----------

> ?
> 
>     ,            .          . 
> 
>    "" ?   /       .


      . 
   ,      ,   .     .     - .   ?

----------

.

----------

> .


  )

----------


## 28

.  . ,   0    .  ,       " " ..   /     ,       .    - ().     ,          .  ?

----------



----------


## 28

** , ,     ,    ,    3    .   ,            ?

----------

,    .     CMR    .

----------


## yanich

,      ,   !       " "?        ,     "  ".    " "?       " "?  ,     ,      ?

----------

> " "?


        1-165-.     -- ,    .

----------


## yanich

> 1-165-.     -- ,    .


, !
    " "          ?

----------


## Tetanium

,
       , .

 165  10   -     :
1.    ( )?
2.  -  -       -     (   -  )      ?      ?
3.      " ",  " "- ,      " "  " ...  ",      ,      . ,    ""  " ",      .
   ,     "".          .
4. ,     " "  ""-   ?

----------

